# Dispatching software



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Does anyone have experience with some of the dispatching/GPS software on the market? Any comments and suggestions appreciated.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Polo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, im using Fleet-Matics Systems last 6 month, greate servise with live tracking and lot of different reports. I pay $55 month per 1 unit. 
Suggested recomend


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

rnblase;691273 said:


> Does anyone have experience with some of the dispatching/GPS software on the market? Any comments and suggestions appreciated.
> Thanks
> Rick


I work for a GPS Tracking company and would be more than happy to answer any questions you have and / or give you an online demo of what we do.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

We have Nav Track which keeps 90 Days of history and has bread crumb trail, works very well!


----------



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

hay Folks,

i'm use for my self to show my children "Where I'm with my 18 Wheeler" 
http://www.locatea.net/

the system is free!!

Have fun

Fred


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

What type of information are you looking to get from GPS Tracking? Do you just want dots on a map, or would you like a fleet management system that will help you increase worker accountability, reduce cost, and increase productivity? 

I know that sounds like a sales pitch, and thats not the reason I wrote it. The reason why I am asking is that some people are just looking for dots on a map that give an update every 15 minutes so they sort of know where their workers are; while others use GPS as a business tool to help them reduce costs and increase productivity.

Through my discussions with snow removal companies what I have found is they are looking for a system that can substantiate time on site, can monitor when a salter is turned on and off, when a plow is raised and lowered, worker hours, unauthorized stops, etc.


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

rnblase;691273 said:


> Does anyone have experience with some of the dispatching/GPS software on the market? Any comments and suggestions appreciated.
> Thanks
> Rick


Hello Rick,

I'm glad to see you have taken the time out of your busy schedule to see how the proper software can help you grow your business. Check out what Operasoft is all about.

Operasoft provides Residential & Municipal Snow removal Management Software. Designed with Microsoft Dynamics CRM which is an extension of your Microsoft Outlook, it provides a powerful and stable backbone to run every aspect of snow removal operations smoothly.

The software solution requires no onsite installation and handles all types of service calls, real-time dispatching, GPS tracking, contract management, invoicing and much more. It integrates with many accounting systems.

Imagine having a simple view of all the snow routes displayed on Google Earth, sequencing clients in an order to optimize the number of clients per miles driven. Managing revenues per route is easy, imagine measuring revenues per mile! The leading indicator for profitability, as well as customer service.

The MODIS terminal (onboard touch screen) shows drivers their own route as well as all other routes with client comments/instructions pop-ups per location (example; where to put the snow) at their fingertips. Any driver/operator is immediately a master of all snow routes, even ones they have never driven!

The dispatcher tracks route progress in real-time and can easily view route completion, open/closed service calls, and damage reports, right on Google Earth. Operasoft gives another new tool to the dispatcher, the ability to assign operators that have completed their routes/runs to assist the less experienced operators that have not yet finished their current snow routes. It's like having more vehicles.

If you have any questions about our leading Snow Management software, please contact me at 1-888-986-7372 extension 427 or by email at [email protected]


----------

